# Help With EASY T PRINTER--Spare Parts-CISS Ink System



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello, I am new to the forums and this is my first post. I recently purchased an Easy T Printer and I believe it has the epson 2880 but cannot get anyone at Easy T to respond to me. I am looking for a CISS ink system so that I am not refilling my carts every hour. I am also looking for places to order parts/ink. The machine works fairly well but finding support to help with parts/ink for future orders is proving difficult for me. I am also experiencing banding on some of my shirts. I have messed with the settings quite a bit and can get it to go away if I set the EKrip on Superfine but the machine did not seem to like that. It will print fine on a speed mode but not super fine. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

shopstrangeinc said:


> Hello, I am new to the forums and this is my first post. I recently purchased an Easy T Printer and I believe it has the epson 2880 but cannot get anyone at Easy T to respond to me. I am looking for a CISS ink system so that I am not refilling my carts every hour. I am also looking for places to order parts/ink. The machine works fairly well but finding support to help with parts/ink for future orders is proving difficult for me. I am also experiencing banding on some of my shirts. I have messed with the settings quite a bit and can get it to go away if I set the EKrip on Superfine but the machine did not seem to like that. It will print fine on a speed mode but not super fine. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.




All direct to garment bulk ink systems are specifically designed by each printer manufacturer for their specific printer model. Your best bet is dealing directly with the maker of your printer to make sure you get a bulk ink system that will work for your printer, including being able to attach it to the printer properly. 

Also, the superfine setting is not something you would need if you are printing t-shirts.

_


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

Well I got in touch with Easy T Printer in AZ today and inquired about the bulk ink system and they said they are no stocking it anymore as it has proven to be problematic. They did mention there are a lot of 3rd party sellers out on the web that can provide. We would at least like to try so that we don't have to refill individual ink cartridges so often. Also, to avoid inconsistencies in ink output when an ink cartridge starts to get low in the middle of a print. Any referrals that you can provide is greatly appreciated.

You mention that we should not have to use anything other than speed mode on t-shirts...We definately can print on speed mode on tees but we are experiencing banding (overlapping) on our prints and our nozzle check is showing all is well. We have noticed that gap and feed adjust is slowly helping us dial-in one art file but only after wasting ink/shirts on test printing to hone in our settings. And then on top of that, we are having to go through this with every art file as each one differs in image size, etc. Is there certain settings we should be able to enter in to be universal?

On our white tees we can print speed mode but still get slight banding (overlapping)

On our black tees we have only been able to get rid of banding by printing in super fine mode with high ink output which sometimes gives us error lights/fatal error lights.

ultimately, we would like to print on speed mode with no banding and vibrant long-lasting prints on a consistent basis. We hope for one or two variations of universal settings in the software to eliminate the hassle of wasting ink/shirts/time 

Thanks in advance


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

One, banding comes from clogged ink. Very common with Pigment ink printers. Even when using desktop printers. 

Two, what Easy-T model did you buy?


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

selanac said:


> One, banding comes from clogged ink. Very common with Pigment ink printers. Even when using desktop printers.
> 
> Two, what Easy-T model did you buy?


We have the Easy T Deluxe model with an Epson R2880 Print Head. Nozzle check comes out looking good.

The banding is overlapping so it doesn't seem to be clogged. The banding only seems to come into effect when on speed mode but no problems when in super fine mode. But super fine is not time/ink efficient. We would like to run speed mode on all prints with vibrant, band-less imagery. Easy T talked with us today and mentioned gap adjust will fix this. Has anyone else experienced this or have incite? Thank you


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

...I must also mention the banding seems to be overlapping from print head passes.


----------



## apipromo (Nov 4, 2010)

I would talk to the people at Belquette, they sell a conversion kit that they can most likely make work for your printer. Worth a try! 

PrintsRite Conversion Kits for Digital Direct-to-Garment Printers


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

If you're getting banding overlapping you have two problems. One being clogged heads, and the other registration. Your platen could also be moving. 

Do they have you spray the platen with Tack? Also, Tack can cause all kinds of problems around your shop due to overspray. You might want to look into a Tekbond. You spread it on with a brush, cake frosting knife, or puddy knife.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Are you printing bi-directional or uni-directional?

What are your settings for "Gap Adjust" and "Feed Adjust" in the printer settings tab?


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

treefox2118 said:


> Are you printing bi-directional or uni-directional?
> 
> What are your settings for "Gap Adjust" and "Feed Adjust" in the printer settings tab?


Bi-directional and gap 2 feed -9

we have had to adjust feed between -5 and -12 depending on the artwork which has been very frusterating. It seems like each design we are having to tweak the feed adjustment until we dial it in and then document or save the file just to keep consistent for that one design...

And then as soon as we import a new art file it's the same process all over again just to get the color ink to cover all the white underbase on a dark shirt and for a white shirt that needs two passes.

If we set to the default gap n feed adjust settings to 2, -5 we don't get a print that we can sell.


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

Interesting. We're at "Fine" mode at 2 -5 and only get banding when we need a head clean. We don't do white underbase, though.

What version of EKRip are you using?


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

We are selling this bad boy for $4,000 with free freight...holler at us if you are interested. Thanks y'all


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Your mail box is full. You need to erase the old messages


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

selanac said:


> Your mail box is full. You need to erase the old messages


erased messages should have room for your message now. Thanks


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Shop, instead of selling maybe you could call the person you bought the machine from. From what I understand, Any has other companies sell the equipment. They're responsible for helping you, according to him.

2nd, I'd ask someone who has this machine working to allow you to come by and help him for a day or two. Pick there brain. Learn directly what they're doing. It's kind of like Kentucky Windage. 

Many screen printers are willing to help each other out. Did Easy-T or whom ever you bought the printer from give you a training class?


----------



## shopstrangeinc (Mar 5, 2013)

We have learned the basics and we got training from andy directly but unfortunately their communication with us has been well, sub-par to say the least. We have countless support tickets open without a resolve and they pick and choose when to talk to us. We just want out of this machine strictly because of who sold it to us and how they handle business. We love the machine but support is important to us and they lack big time. But I know others get help from them just fine so we're hoping to sell this machine to someone who is already in good with them and confident with the DIY stuff.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Ask Andy for a list of people that might be interested in buying the product.


----------

